

LLVM's new Loop Vectorizer - mbrubeck
http://blog.llvm.org/2012/12/new-loop-vectorizer.html

======
beagle3
Cool. Here's to hoping this will be good enough to make ispc and cilkplus (and
their like) unneeded.

